# WHAT "DID YOU" or "DO YOU" TAKE FOR GRANTED AND " DOING WITHOUT NOW" ???



## joenasia (Jul 5, 2013)

*WHAT "DID YOU" or "DO YOU" TAKE FOR GRANTED AND " DOING WITHOUT NOW" ???*

Probably old subject matter to " old subjects" but I'm not one and would like to hear a take on this! I'm not using this as a " bash ph" thread as I love it here, but better to laugh at what used to be so "important" or so " ordinary" to Americans and others and get it out to share. How about I start with the idea " if it cost the same right as wrong, then I'll just have mine right! Restaurants in particularly American pizza versions are the worst! Wow. Seems the ph customers are so timid or kind that no matter the delivery condition in a restaurant they just look, have sort of blank face and take whatever. Although I don't eat Pizza Hut in USA I just assumed would have a reasonable sort of pizza more or less to serve up in Ph.... NO WAY! So now I NEVER go to Pizza Hut! Bad. My solution is Ph and independent pizzerias! What else.......?


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

joenasia said:


> Probably old subject matter to " old subjects" but I'm not one and would like to hear a take on this! I'm not using this as a " bash ph" thread as I love it here, but better to laugh at what used to be so "important" or so " ordinary" to Americans and others and get it out to share. How about I start with the idea " if it cost the same right as wrong, then I'll just have mine right! Restaurants in particularly American pizza versions are the worst! Wow. Seems the ph customers are so timid or kind that no matter the delivery condition in a restaurant they just look, have sort of blank face and take whatever. Although I don't eat Pizza Hut in USA I just assumed would have a reasonable sort of pizza more or less to serve up in Ph.... NO WAY! So now I NEVER go to Pizza Hut! Bad. My solution is Ph and independent pizzerias! What else.......?


I haven't had any problems finding decent pizza here (several Fil-Am & Fil-Can Pizzerias). I DO HAVE issues with what is a Restaurant Management issue though! It still annoys me when the better part of a restaurant's printed menu is "unavailable!" Even after 7 years, It still bugs me!

The things I find myself missing are fresh Cherries (Bing and Rainier in particular) and cottage cheese!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Issues*

*I think the thing that probably bugs me the most is wherever you go, the product you need and are looking for---that the store is supposed to carry is OUT OF STOCK! 
This is especially true of life sustaining medications. Never mind that a person could and would die without the needed medications. The idiots either don't realize or simply don't care that they can not sell what they don't have !!!*


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

real fresh milk, large potatoes (not the small ones they have here), my old cable and service with a smile.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> I think the thing that probably bugs me the most is wherever you go, the product you need and are looking for---that the store is supposed to carry is OUT OF STOCK! This is especially true of life sustaining medications. Never mind that a person could and would die without the needed medications. The idiots either don't realize or simply don't care that they can not sell what they don't have !!!


Hmm, sadly true. I'm an insulin user and use a particularly difficult to find type. I buy from a pharmacy whose owner also uses that particular type. Even so I make sure to keep at least a two weeks "extra" supply on hand (I buy a month's worth at a time) and also call ahead to a) make sure its in stock and b) reserve a supply!


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

LOL! After the first month here I got a craving for a good juicy American steak (with potatoes). I have long since given up as even the upscale steak houses seem incapable of coming close!


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

I want large potatoes so that i can make jacket potatoes, not sure if you have them in the states but i really do miss those.

Another thing i miss is good quality ATM machines that are not ALWAYS down. There are three in my local area and when i want money i get to the first one in Mercury "out of money" sign stuck to it, get to the second in 7/11 "no cash" sign stuck to it get to the third (on the street so i like to avoid if possible) and its not even switched on.

I have learnt that if one is down all three are going to be down and i have wasted my time walking there which takes 15 minutes lol.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

We just had a branch of Metro Gaisano open here. They have the big russet potatoes of Idaho fame!


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

I miss having a washer/dryer, warm water from a hot water heater, big potatoes, big onions, big tomatoes, big bananas, 'real' Italian food, and having my own transportation. I also miss a good sirloin steak with baked potato from Western Sizzlin' Steak House, Ryan's, and Fried Fish Filets from Capt'n D's and Long John Silver's Restaurants and Fried Catfish from David Beard's Catfish King Restaurant. I miss good Chicken and Beef Frijoles from Chili's Restaurant.


----------



## roodog78 (Sep 7, 2013)

The 1 thing I miss most of all here is common sense and logic. You see it everyday somewhere. The biggest culprit is my mrs. Lol


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

roodog78 said:


> The 1 thing I miss most of all here is common sense and logic. You see it everyday somewhere. The biggest culprit is my mrs. Lol


I know exactly how you feel. My wife is the same, sometimes she will start to do things before her brain matter is engaged. I tell her or suggest to her that she should do this or that, which she doesn't do, or won't do, and she sometimes suffers for it. She calls me her 'one year old,' claiming I am 'hard headed.' Hah! My wife is 2X more hard headed than I am and the only thing that is more hard headed then she is is a Missouri Mule.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

roodog78 said:


> The 1 thing I miss most of all here is common sense and logic. You see it everyday somewhere. The biggest culprit is my mrs. Lol


I've been blessed with a wife that has excellent judgment and common sense. I just wish it extended to her family and was more common among the rest of the local population. Would make life much easier, safer, and better organized for everyone..


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

To me the biggest thing about the states that I miss is convenience. Always items in stock, always quality items available, fast checkouts, etc. etc. 

I have got over not being able to get good bratwurst and cold cuts. I do accept the higher cost of cheese and shelf milk. I now eat less beef (due to cost and quality) and pork (due to the higher amount of fat).

So overall I think that I have adapted for the better. I appreciate the simpler life and do not have any of the stressors that I had back there. The stressors here are minor in comparison and I definitely have less headaches (literally) than I did in the states....

To live in the PI you need to have good pre-planning skills and think strategically. Like others have said, get items while in stock to get you buy during the dry periods of availability, etc. etc....


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jon1 said:


> To me the biggest thing about the states that I miss is convenience. Always items in stock, always quality items available, fast checkouts, etc. etc.
> 
> I have got over not being able to get good bratwurst and cold cuts. I do accept the higher cost of cheese and shelf milk. I now eat less beef (due to cost and quality) and pork (due to the higher amount of fat).
> 
> ...


All good points and well said Jon----Thanks...


----------



## rpmorley (Oct 30, 2012)

Well, I have hot waterheaters, they take a little to get used to but I can scald myself. I have 220v floor heaters for the winter nights and I get those large potatoes you speak off. You think I am crazy?? Baguio in Nov-Feb gets down into the 40's and my old jackets, long sleeve shirts and the afore mentioned heaters come in real handy. I get the potatoes either at SM or a favorite stall in the open market. Yum yum.


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

It always makes me chuckle (and hungry) when most threads here tend to end up with everyone talking about food...


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Jimmy dean sausage, decent steak that is not tuff, fresh trout.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

There was one post I read, do not remember if it was this site or not. He ordered a steak cooked rare and was complaining about the flack he got from the waitress saying he should eat his meat cooked! She did give him good advice since the steak was NOT a USA graded steak! That is what I miss! Have to order my steaks over cooked!


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Phil_expat said:


> There was one post I read, do not remember if it was this site or not. He ordered a steak cooked rare and was complaining about the flack he got from the waitress saying he should eat his meat cooked! She did give him good advice since the steak was NOT a USA graded steak! That is what I miss! Have to order my steaks over cooked!


LOL! First time I cooked burgers for the family, they kept coming by and peeking over my shoulder with worried looks. Later, when I asked my wife about it, she told me that they were making sure Icooked the patty all the way through as they had heard that Americans eat their meat bloody!


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

well bud beggars cant be choosers... Its not the same but its not that bad its just the quantity size is smaller.... then again so is the filipinos lol





joenasia said:


> Probably old subject matter to " old subjects" but I'm not one and would like to hear a take on this! I'm not using this as a " bash ph" thread as I love it here, but better to laugh at what used to be so "important" or so " ordinary" to Americans and others and get it out to share. How about I start with the idea " if it cost the same right as wrong, then I'll just have mine right! Restaurants in particularly American pizza versions are the worst! Wow. Seems the ph customers are so timid or kind that no matter the delivery condition in a restaurant they just look, have sort of blank face and take whatever. Although I don't eat Pizza Hut in USA I just assumed would have a reasonable sort of pizza more or less to serve up in Ph.... NO WAY! So now I NEVER go to Pizza Hut! Bad. My solution is Ph and independent pizzerias! What else.......?


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

OHHHHH you better bet buddy if Anne was down and sick like this past time I would hunt all over Las Pinas with the family until we found something to cure her. Dont care if I lost days of sleep. It can be annoying but when there is a will you find a way





Gene and Viol said:


> *I think the thing that probably bugs me the most is wherever you go, the product you need and are looking for---that the store is supposed to carry is OUT OF STOCK!
> This is especially true of life sustaining medications. Never mind that a person could and would die without the needed medications. The idiots either don't realize or simply don't care that they can not sell what they don't have !!!*


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> *I think the thing that probably bugs me the most is wherever you go, the product you need and are looking for---that the store is supposed to carry is OUT OF STOCK!
> This is especially true of life sustaining medications. Never mind that a person could and would die without the needed medications. The idiots either don't realize or simply don't care that they can not sell what they don't have !!!*


GENE DITTO every time I ask for something out of stock at a restaurant the other day same thing. I am a spicy food lover but here in PI they love everything sweet.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

I miss the milk too, but I am use to powder milk so its ok with me.




MikeynJenz said:


> real fresh milk, large potatoes (not the small ones they have here), my old cable and service with a smile.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

OH BUDDY you must be going wrong places this country loves spicy food lol.

I am not so much a fan of it




c_acton98 said:


> GENE DITTO every time I ask for something out of stock at a restaurant the other day same thing. I am a spicy food lover but here in PI they love everything sweet.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

well bud least you got your exercise worth out of it 




MikeynJenz said:


> I want large potatoes so that i can make jacket potatoes, not sure if you have them in the states but i really do miss those.
> 
> Another thing i miss is good quality ATM machines that are not ALWAYS down. There are three in my local area and when i want money i get to the first one in Mercury "out of money" sign stuck to it, get to the second in 7/11 "no cash" sign stuck to it get to the third (on the street so i like to avoid if possible) and its not even switched on.
> 
> I have learnt that if one is down all three are going to be down and i have wasted my time walking there which takes 15 minutes lol.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Well when you put it that way Jim you making us all hungry its getting close to dinner time. I have given up lot of those foods too but I have eaten some fish fillets, some awesome chicken from Anne mom, and Adobo that hits the spot. Can I give up some for some here? You betcha  haha





JimnNila143 said:


> I miss having a washer/dryer, warm water from a hot water heater, big potatoes, big onions, big tomatoes, big bananas, 'real' Italian food, and having my own transportation. I also miss a good sirloin steak with baked potato from Western Sizzlin' Steak House, Ryan's, and Fried Fish Filets from Capt'n D's and Long John Silver's Restaurants and Fried Catfish from David Beard's Catfish King Restaurant. I miss good Chicken and Beef Frijoles from Chili's Restaurant.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Maybe I missed it, but you cant make it here in Philippines without common sense and logic. There are dumb foreigners that come here on vacation but none stay here.




roodog78 said:


> The 1 thing I miss most of all here is common sense and logic. You see it everyday somewhere. The biggest culprit is my mrs. Lol


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Jim,

I laughed so hard when I read this... Funny thing is Anne is same way she tries to force different foods down my throat I dont like. I tell her i wont eat them and she gets mad. I insist her to let me handle some things and she refuse as she wants them done her way. She is stubborn but I will admit I am more stubborn than her





JimnNila143 said:


> I know exactly how you feel. My wife is the same, sometimes she will start to do things before her brain matter is engaged. I tell her or suggest to her that she should do this or that, which she doesn't do, or won't do, and she sometimes suffers for it. She calls me her 'one year old,' claiming I am 'hard headed.' Hah! My wife is 2X more hard headed than I am and the only thing that is more hard headed then she is is a Missouri Mule.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Well said advice my friend




jon1 said:


> To me the biggest thing about the states that I miss is convenience. Always items in stock, always quality items available, fast checkouts, etc. etc.
> 
> I have got over not being able to get good bratwurst and cold cuts. I do accept the higher cost of cheese and shelf milk. I now eat less beef (due to cost and quality) and pork (due to the higher amount of fat).
> 
> ...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Privately owned American Resurants*



joenasia said:


> Probably old subject matter to " old subjects" but I'm not one and would like to hear a take on this! I'm not using this as a " bash ph" thread as I love it here, but better to laugh at what used to be so "important" or so " ordinary" to Americans and others and get it out to share. How about I start with the idea " if it cost the same right as wrong, then I'll just have mine right! Restaurants in particularly American pizza versions are the worst! Wow. Seems the ph customers are so timid or kind that no matter the delivery condition in a restaurant they just look, have sort of blank face and take whatever. Although I don't eat Pizza Hut in USA I just assumed would have a reasonable sort of pizza more or less to serve up in Ph.... NO WAY! So now I NEVER go to Pizza Hut! Bad. My solution is Ph and independent pizzerias! What else.......?


We have a Pizza Hut in Los Banos and it's really good the other items on the menu not so much though.

I had Pizza in Manila on my way out in the Antipolo area and that Shakeys was rock bottom terrible, lol but in my area Calamba Laguna they have a brand new Shakeys and even older one was real good the trouble is that I only like their pepperoni pizza and go there for their chicken and mojo's.

Mcdonalds, in Sta Cruz Laguna is located in such a busy and dangerous spot that I try to avoid it so the next spot for me to dine at is in Los Banos Laguna, it's next to the college and has a great dinning area hardly anybody there bugging you for money.

Chow King is one of my favorite local spots but the one closest to me is so terrible I dont' bother anymore but the next town of San Pablo has a really great one.

It has to do with ownership and managers.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

One of the things many of my friends complain about is asking for an item in a store and being told “out of stock”. Stores hirer many employers on a six months contract those workers are underpaid with no benefits and have no motivation to learn their job during their short tenure. The thing I really hate is after asking the floor clerk he takes off at an insane pace and I am trying to keep up only to witness him asks another clerk that reply “out of stock”. I stopped asking and now find the item myself or discovered they never carried it. I was told this at the ace hardware and many other stores and I found it.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Same Here*



Phil_expat said:


> One of the things many of my friends complain about is asking for an item in a store and being told “out of stock”. Stores hirer many employers on a six months contract those workers are underpaid with no benefits and have no motivation to learn their job during their short tenure. The thing I really hate is after asking the floor clerk he takes off at an insane pace and I am trying to keep up only to witness him asks another clerk that reply “out of stock”. I stopped asking and now find the item myself or discovered they never carried it. I was told this at the ace hardware and many other stores and I found it.


What? You mean I'm not the only one that happens to? Shocked!! Hahaha. Among the many signs in the Manila airport one is missing that should read: Welcome To The Philippines---Sorry, Out Of Stock."
It will probably never end-but what else would we do with our time if we could not have such interesting things to complain about? Sure beats the heck out of all the stress of daily life back in the States


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Out of stock and no longer carry*



Phil_expat said:


> One of the things many of my friends complain about is asking for an item in a store and being told “out of stock”. Stores hirer many employers on a six months contract those workers are underpaid with no benefits and have no motivation to learn their job during their short tenure. The thing I really hate is after asking the floor clerk he takes off at an insane pace and I am trying to keep up only to witness him asks another clerk that reply “out of stock”. I stopped asking and now find the item myself or discovered they never carried it. I was told this at the ace hardware and many other stores and I found it.


Items major food chains no longer carry, that got me, I drove one hour just to get this creamer that is heavenly called N'joy once carried by PurGold but no more in my area.

No matter what size grocery chain I have my favorite items only to find yes they are out of stock, I sometimes over buy items because I get so tired of it, Barako coffee has been an issue lately the problem I encounter there at SunMart is they don't have a quality grinder so it the coffee isn't ground fine enough, now I have to mash the grounds where I normally crush the garlic.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Having traveled quite a bit and having resided in several developing nations I think the thing I miss most about Australia that I've done without for many, many years is "a police service you can trust".


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

Another thing i miss is being able to go shopping in a mall without being hounded by 100's of staff. To be told good morning sir, good afternoon sir is annoying enough after the 100th time but then when you get even close to looking at products you get 'how about this one sir' or 'are you looking for a shirt sir'.

it bugs me so much that if anyone bothers me now when i am looking for something to buy, i just walk off and look somewhere else.


----------



## joenasia (Jul 5, 2013)

MikeynJenz said:


> Another thing i miss is being able to go shopping in a mall without being hounded by 100's of staff. To be told good morning sir, good afternoon sir is annoying enough after the 100th time but then when you get even close to looking at products you get 'how about this one sir' or 'are you looking for a shirt sir'.
> 
> it bugs me so much that if anyone bothers me now when i am looking for something to buy, i just walk off and look somewhere else.



MAKES me laugh!!!! I used FaceTime with my wife on this visit to USA as she stays in Ph and while walking around Krogers, Home Depot she sees no one but an occasional shopper.... Is really a concept as hard to explain as vice versa in Ph ! To imagine quietly, calmly, relaxed browsing in a department store....grocery store.... Touching, holding up, and god forbid opening a box to see actually what is inside.... And not one sales person anywhere!!! She was amazed and really loves that concept!!! And wow, I buy many things to return to the Ph with and when FaceTime at home and see not exact or wrong I can actually return with No problem! So does anyone just laugh when the " plug in and show you it works" test is done on electrical anything just prior to paying!! Hahahahahaha So again I finish most of my critiques of Ph with " but the women are beautiful, sweet, patient and the weather warm!" I suppose when the young sales/observers in the department stores greet me over and over I just smile and tell myself " your Filipina wife is beyond lovely" keep on shopping!!!


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Before I retired many of my technicians were Filipinos. They were hard working and very friendly and I respected them. It is required in Philippine school to study English, what many do not fully understand is it is a second language in the Philippines they speak very infrequently. A lot of the time locals do not fully understand what is being said but still because of custom answer “yes”. Have you ever been told by a local that I have a “nose bleed”? Nose bleed means do not understand you English. Jobs in the Philippines are less demanding than in the USA and most have never had to multitask on their job or in life.


----------



## DannyRDG (Jul 26, 2011)

I really really miss proper English sausage, Danish Bacon in a lovely doorstep sandwich with lashings of Lurpak butter and HP sauce!!!!! I have found the butter and HP sauce but the bacon and sausage leaves a lot to be desired!

I really miss a good quality pork pie too! Lol


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

Easy... slow smoked Memphis-style ribs.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

raconnor said:


> Easy... slow smoked Memphis-style ribs.


*Thought of one more thing. At about 9,900 feet above sea level, I truly miss the wonderful summers of trout fishing, relaxing, hiking, and rock and arrowhead hunting at and close to Navajo Lake in Southern Utah shown below,,,*


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Sausage*



DannyRDG said:


> I really really miss proper English sausage, Danish Bacon in a lovely doorstep sandwich with lashings of Lurpak butter and HP sauce!!!!! I have found the butter and HP sauce but the bacon and sausage leaves a lot to be desired!
> 
> I really miss a good quality pork pie too! Lol


I like the longanisa sausage (Beef and the garlic) they sell at the "Monertery Meats" chain but I miss the Jimmy Dean style sausage flavor, sugary sausages seem to be favored here, I have been told the McDonald's has a good breakfast sausage but so far haven't had breakfast, when I go it's usually for the hamburgers.

I ran into an expat and he mentioned they do sell sausage in Manila I think he said Makati but forgot the name of the spot, he was making a run mainly for the sausage and gave me an invite, I was busy at the time so didn't go.

On a flight here once I ran into an executive of a grocery chain that sells bulk items like in the states, large chile can or ? once again it has been years and I don't live in Manila so forgot the name of this spot but it's there tucked somewhere.

I had a meat pie in Australia, we hit port and the next morning I got up early and came across an outside dining spot for breakfast, they had small meat pie's, they were so good I had to order a couple more.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

With all the things you do I'm surprised you haven't tried making your own sausage! ; )


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> I like the longanisa sausage (Beef and the garlic) they sell at the "Monertery Meats" chain but I miss the Jimmy Dean style sausage flavor, sugary sausages seem to be favored here, I have been told the McDonald's has a good breakfast sausage but so far haven't had breakfast, when I go it's usually for the hamburgers.
> 
> I ran into an expat and he mentioned they do sell sausage in Manila I think he said Makati but forgot the name of the spot, he was making a run mainly for the sausage and gave me an invite, I was busy at the time so didn't go.
> 
> ...


I just make my own quick breakfast sausage. Ground pork, sage, black pepper, salt, a little brown sugar if you like, and some chili flakes...mix it all together and you're good to go. Since breakfast sausage is loose and formed into patties instead of being in casings, I don't mind buying the pork already ground up...we make a kilo at a time and pre-form them into patties and put them in the freezer. throw in some fried potatoes and it makes for a quick breakfast that reminds me of home.  Cheap, too.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice pictures Gene and look how clean it is, dang.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*breakfast sausage*



raconnor said:


> I just make my own quick breakfast sausage. Ground pork, sage, black pepper, salt, a little brown sugar if you like, and some chili flakes...mix it all together and you're good to go. Since breakfast sausage is loose and formed into patties instead of being in casings, I don't mind buying the pork already ground up...we make a kilo at a time and pre-form them into patties and put them in the freezer. throw in some fried potatoes and it makes for a quick breakfast that reminds me of home.  Cheap, too.



Me too! I had luck one time it's all in the grind and adding extra pork fat, I have the grocery grind it really well as best they can and add pork fat ground well also, sage some other seasonings I used this short cut to make it, man it was good I also added one other thing some unsweetened pineapple juice.

Breakfast Sausage Recipe : Alton Brown : Recipes : Food Network

The nutmeg was something that really brought the flavor out.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> Nice pictures Gene and look how clean it is, dang.


Thanks, yea very clean indeed. People seem to take any and all trash with them. Makes it a good place for everyone..


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

i got another lol.

Being able to go to the toilet when out eating or drinking without some guy dispensing the soap for you and giving you a back massage. I even had it once while im standing at the urinal taking a pee, a guy is rubbing my back. 

Now one, it feels very weird to me lol and two they of course expect (though they dont ask) money for this afterwards. I always do pay 20 pesos or what not but this can start to add up the more you drink lol. I end up trying to hold it so that i do not have to give my fifth twenty of the night lol.


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

MikeynJenz said:


> i got another lol.
> 
> Being able to go to the toilet when out eating or drinking without some guy dispensing the soap for you and giving you a back massage. I even had it once while im standing at the urinal taking a pee, a guy is rubbing my back.
> 
> Now one, it feels very weird to me lol and two they of course expect (though they dont ask) money for this afterwards. I always do pay 20 pesos or what not but this can start to add up the more you drink lol. I end up trying to hold it so that i do not have to give my fifth twenty of the night lol.


Fortunately I've never had that kind of experience... if I did, I'm afraid I would spin around to see what the  was going on and either deck the guy or give him an unwanted shower. Maybe I have bathroom and/or personal space issues but that seems like one of the most disturbing situations I could ever be in...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

MikeynJenz said:


> i got another lol.
> 
> Being able to go to the toilet when out eating or drinking without some guy dispensing the soap for you and giving you a back massage. I even had it once while im standing at the urinal taking a pee, a guy is rubbing my back.
> 
> Now one, it feels very weird to me lol and two they of course expect (though they dont ask) money for this afterwards. I always do pay 20 pesos or what not but this can start to add up the more you drink lol. I end up trying to hold it so that i do not have to give my fifth twenty of the night lol.


In all my years living here I've not heard of that one. But if it ever happened to me, the guy would wake up in intensive care without any doubt or question and I most likely would be in jail. I'm a tolerant person but that would go far beyond anything acceptable and would be considered a form of assault in my book.


----------



## roodog78 (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes the old toilet boy, had it numerous times in Thailand mainly at nightclubs it's a very awkward moment and I really felt "violated" having my shoulders rubbed without permission while I'm standing having a pee....gee I can look back and laugh at it now....but who thought of this idea? Haven't had the thrill of experiencing here in PI but.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Massage and neck crack in the bathroom*



raconnor said:


> Fortunately I've never had that kind of experience... if I did, I'm afraid I would spin around to see what the  was going on and either deck the guy or give him an unwanted shower. Maybe I have bathroom and/or personal space issues but that seems like one of the most disturbing situations I could ever be in...


This was a common practice in Alongapo when I was in the Navy, I got an even bigger wake up call, I was in urinal and the guy come up from behind and cracked my neck... woa.. and then massage my shoulders, large clubs would perform this function on the main drag back in 1985.


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

Strange how many of you have never experienced this, it seems that most clubs or bars i go to in Pasay, Makati and Manila have a toilet boy. And yes Mcvalley i have had the neck thing too, sounded like he broke my neck as there were too big cracks, though have to admit it did feel better after lol.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Once I knew they were in a particular establishment I'd always make a mad dash for stall and lock the door to avoid the whole thing lol


----------

